# Myers-Briggs personality type and fursonas



## Tiives (Feb 15, 2013)

EDIT 04/13/13: The results are in! Any results posted after 04/13/13 will not be on the .doc file, but feel free to post your results if you haven't already.

On a certain thread on The Den, it has been questioned if there is some sort of connection between one's Myers-Briggs personality type and their fursona(s) species and personality. Do certain species tend to attract certain personalities? How does a furry personality influence their fursona? These kind of questions will be discussed in this thread. 
Allow me to give some background to those who are not familiar with Myers-Briggs. 

* What is the Myers-Briggs type indicator (MBTI)?* 
Isabel Briggs Myers (*1897-â€ 1980) along with her mother, Katharine Cook Briggs (*1875-â€ 1968 ) created a questionnaire with 16 possible personality types, inspired by Carl Gustav Jung's (*1875-â€ 1961) studies. 

*What are the possible personality types? How do they differ from eachother?* 
There are 16 different types. In short, what you need to know is that our personality, according to Myers and Briggs (and Jung, who was the first to propose introversion and extroversion), is divided between 4 distinct factors.   

Introversion (Ixxx) and Extroversion (Exxx). 
Sensing (xSxx) and iNtuition (xNxx). 
 Thinking (xxTx) and Feeling (xxFx). 
Judging (xxxJ) and Perceiving (xxxP). 
 _ I **STRONGLY** recommend reading the links above if you're not familiar with this concept, or you will not understand your results, the results of other people and the discussions on this thread._ 
When combined, these 4 factors classify you into a Myers-Briggs personality type. Say, if I'm a ENTP, it means I am an Extroverted, iNtuitive, Thinking and Perceiving. 

*Sound great. Where can I take the test?* *
You can take the test by clicking here.* It's a long test, so be ready.  When you are done with the test, post your results, along with which species your fursona(s) is(are). Or if you had a fursona, what specie(s) it would be.  
_
TL;DR: Take the test. Post your results. Tell us what species your fursona(s) is/are._ *

DISCLAIMER:* As an online test, this is not an example of accuracy. Don't take the results _too_ seriously. 

 PS: "my personality is better than your personality" fights are very common on the internet. There is no such thing as a "better" or "perfect" personality; each one has its good sides and its flaws. 
PS2: I am no psychologist. If a fellow furry studied Psychology and want to correct anything I said, feel absolutely free to do so.  *

PARTIAL RESULTS (no pattern analyzed so far):* 
The hybrids are united with a "-". (A Fox and Husky hybrid would be listed as Fox-Husky). For those with more than one fursona, the species are separated with a "/". (Someone with a fox fursona and a husky fursona would be listed as Fox/Husky).  _

INTJ_: Dragon/Margay-Argus Pheasant/Hellhound, Hellhound, Bobkitty, Dragon, Dragon, Cat-goat, Hyena, Wolf, shapeshifter (mainly dog/falcon)/dragon, Coyote,  Wolf, Dragon-Hellhound, 
_INFJ_: Otter, Wolf, Ferret, shapeshifter, Foxcoon (75% fox, 25% raccoon), *Unespecified (Canidae), Wolf, _
INTP_: Aardvark, Wolf, Cat, Sheep, Otter, Dragon, Fox, 50% Coyote-50% Fox-10% Jackal, Wolf_,_ *Field Mouse, Sergal, Tiger,_ 
INFP_: Wolf, Reindeer, Fox, Brown Bear, *Field Mouse, *Unespecified (Canidae),
_ISTJ_: Rabbit, Sloth, Wolf, Cat-bat, Sergal, Wolf,  _
ISFJ_: Fox, Wolf,
_ISTP_: Leopard, Cat, Coyote,
_ISFP_: Fox, Wolingo (Dingo-Wolf-Fox), Skunk,
_ ENTJ_: Snow leopard, Sergal, Dragon, 
_ENFJ_: Wolf-Husky/Lion,  Wolf-fox, Rat, _
ENTP_: Otter, 
_ENFP_: (Unespecified), Coyote, Otter,
_ESTJ_: _
ESFJ_: Corgi, _
ESTP_: 
_ESFP_: Coyote,  

I will try my best to keep this list updated. If you have answered what is your type but not your fursona species, you will be listed as Unespecified (or I will consider your species to be the one listed on your FAF profile - you know, the "Species: " thing). If I forgot to add you, slap me and I will add you.


----------



## BigwiggingAround (Feb 15, 2013)

I've taken the Myers-Briggs a few times. I'm an ISTJ: strong introvert and judge, weak sensor and thinker.

My fursona is a rabbit. It's pretty much me in anthropomorphic form; not much unique about him.

This thread ought to be interesting.


----------



## PsychicOtter (Feb 15, 2013)

Interesting topic.  I got ENTP, but the descriptions for ESFP and ENFP seem to fit me better.  Here's a website that explains what they all mean:
http://www.personalitypage.com/high-level.html
Mine says:
"The Visionary-- Creative, resourceful, and intellectually quick. Good at a broad range of things. Enjoy debating issues, and may be into "one-up-manship". They get very excited about new ideas and projects, but may neglect the more routine aspects of life. Generally outspoken and assertive. They enjoy people and are stimulating company. Excellent ability to understand concepts and apply logic to find solutions."
And here's the long explanation:
http://www.personalitypage.com/html/ENTP.html
My fursona is an otter, which I guess goes along with the enthusiastic/extroverted part.


----------



## Tyrbis (Feb 15, 2013)

This could be an interesting experiment. I hope more people will take participate.

My personality is ENTJ and as you can see my fursona is a snow leopard.


----------



## benignBiotic (Feb 15, 2013)

I am also an ISTJ. Known for being organized, reliable, and forthright. 

I am a sloth. Known for being sleepy, sleeping, and eating leaves. I don't see a correlation here. I picked sloths because they are dope not because I relate to them in any way.


----------



## Troj (Feb 15, 2013)

I'm an INTP (though I'm often on the cusp between J/P, and relate to aspects of both INTP and INTJ) and my fursona is an aardvark.

Thanks for creating this thread, Tiives!

As we speak, I'm feeding the answers (species and type) into Excel, with the intention of ultimately creating a graph, once we get a nice data set.


----------



## Ranguvar (Feb 15, 2013)

INTP
Introvert(67%)  iNtuitive(12%)  Thinking(1%)  Perceiving(6)%
You have distinctive preference of Introversion over Extraversion (67%)
You have slight preference of Intuition over Sensing (12%)
You have marginal or no preference of Thinking over Feeling (1%)
You have slight preference of Perceiving over Judging (6%)

Fursona=wuff


----------



## Calemeyr (Feb 15, 2013)

INFJ/INTJ for me. Fits me as I'm an introverted physics major who likes art. The reason I'm kinda both is I guess I give equal weight to social implications and logic, depending on the situation. Though I probably appeal to logic more often to be honest, so I'm probably more often a INTJ. But do have INFJ characteristics nonetheless. So I'm not sure I want to help people out through science I guess. Maybe I'm an INTJ trying to act like an INFJ. The description for INTJ on wikipedia fits me to a T, interestingly. The overall test gave I,N, and J as strong, with F/T being interchangeable as the T was weak. 

I would be a "Mastermind" most of the time, and occasionally a "Counselor." I guess this fit's my fursona choice as a dragon, I'm into the workings of the world, but am somewhat of a loner. However, I also am not detached from the considerations of others, even though I'm not that social. When I'm frustrated, I tend to express it passively than actively as well. I am artistically inclined sometimes, but generally, it has to fit my hurried schedule, so I guess the "Mastermind" is dominant and the "Counselor" is secondary.

Who knows, I'm not a psychologist. This stuff is deep, man.


----------



## badlands (Feb 15, 2013)

Introvert(78%)  iNtuitive(12%)  Thinking(12%)  Judging(11%)

fursona: hellhound/direwolf


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 15, 2013)

Fox fursona, unspecified species.

ISFP
Introvert(22%)  Sensing(62%)  Feeling(12%)  Perceiving(56)%



You have _slight_ preference of Introversion over Extraversion (22%)
You have _distinctive_ preference of Sensing over Intuition (62%)
You have _slight_ preference of Feeling over Thinking (12%)
You have _moderate_ preference of Perceiving over Judging (56%)


----------



## Greycoat (Feb 15, 2013)

Got another ISTJ over here

Although personally my view of wolves is skewed. I used to think they were effective calculating murder machines that can survive harsh climates. But I've seen them used to portray Try-Hard trailer park trash, wise noble elders, horny bar locals, cuddle puppies, strong gallant warriors, and awesome chick magnet sweaters. So at this point I don't have any idea what wolves SHOULD be.


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Feb 15, 2013)

I'm an INFP, and I have a Wolf fursona. I'm noticing that other wolves and foxes are having similar results. I really don't think it's a coincidence, wolves represent (to me) the best parts of me and what virtues I value most.


----------



## Ricky (Feb 15, 2013)

INTJ / bobkitty


----------



## tharesan.alae (Feb 15, 2013)

Mmm, this is such a subjective topic that there is probably not a connection between personality and species.  I'll just explain a little using the wolf, my fursona.

Person #1 might pick a wolf because he/she likes the way they look
Person #2 might pick a wolf because they are popular, and he/she wants to fit in
Person #3 " " because wolves are social outcasts (in some cultures), and he/she feels it fits him
Person #4 " " because wolves are carnivores/predators, and he/she relates to that
Person #5 " " because they are team players and are monogamous, and he/she values that

You could find plenty of other people who chose the same species for different reasons.  There might be some tendencies, caused by a link between a certain personality type and the most common perceptions about a species, but it's subject to change because common perception can change over time.

Even the test itself isn't going to be perfectly accurate since it relies on what you think of yourself, which may be far from what you really are.

Anyways, I'm I(40) N(40) F(12) J(30)

Also, a response to Rivers: A larger question needs to be asked about 'I'.

Let's look at 'I/E'.  Everyone but Tyrbis was an I (is that because mostly introverts use forums?  Or perhaps everyone views themselves as an introvert?).  You pretty much have to cut this one out, because it's not doing it's job or the demographic is majorly 'I'.
N/S.  8 N's, 4 S's.  4N/2S for wolves/foxes.  Same ratio distribution for everyone else that isn't a wolf.
F/T.  8 T's, 3 F's.  3F/3T for wolves/foxes.  No consensus for wolves.
J/P.  7 J's, 5 P's.  3J/3P for wolvse/foxes.  No consensus for wolves again.

So now if you put combinations of the letters together, you still don't have an overwhelming majority of the same thing.

INFJ
INFP
ISTJ
ISFP
INTJ
INTP

Not a single one of those wolves was the same lol.  Bottom line, we aren't animals or even linked to animals in the way that is being tested.  We all chose animals for personal reasons.


----------



## Springdragon (Feb 15, 2013)

I usually scored INTJ. Strong preferences for everything except Intuition (50%). Especially strong preference for Judging(100%). In general, I find the Meyers-Briggs index to be accurate. I've taken the inventory several times over the years, and the only thing that fluctuates is N/S. I think it depends on how I interpret the question on that particular day. I don't have a preference for my own data or secondhand data, but I always analyze it logically. 

It fits quite well. Personality tests that don't work or have glaring flaws, usually don't stick around for professional use as long as the Meyers-Briggs inventory has. It's true that a person's view of him/her self is different than other's perception, but so long as everyone is facing the same limitation, it's possible to use the results to compare people to each other.  (Thus, you can compare results from each person answering questions about him/her self, or results from one person answering questions about all of the subjects, but not mix the two.)  Even if the respondent has a tendency to idealize him/her self, the answer will vary based on what the respondent values.


My personal sona is a creator-dragon and my functional sona is a working dog.  I've described it as a Slytherin pretending to be a Hufflepuff. Slytherins are naturally powerful, but everyone (except other Slytherins) hates them. If I want to get along with others, I need to change my behavior to be doglike, even if I can't change my internal dragon nature. 



Theresan - Save it for the sources of error. For all we know there could be a very strong correlation because a person's personality also has an effect on the reason he or she chooses a particular fursona. We can't know until we look at the data. 

Just to be safe, we might also include in our data, the person's age, time in the fandom, and number of previous fursonas, since people sometimes go through a number of species before finding one that fits, just as teenagers and young adults will try out several different personalities before settling.


----------



## Nataku (Feb 15, 2013)

INTJ - I'll agree with the test on this, fits rather well (maybe too well, it spells out all my major flaws quite plainly as well). I know what I know, if its something you need help with I'll help. If I don't know, I'll point you in the direction of someone who does.

I have three fursonas, each tending to surface more when a particular set of personality traits is more dominant. Nataku, however, is the most common, if only one is to be counted in the chart. I look forward into seeing the chart as well Troj.

Margay/Argus Pheasant hybrid - Tsudomai - The nice, friendly one who just wants everyone to get along and play nice. Childish, naive, oblivious.
Red Dragon - Nataku - the calm, even-minded one who keeps the other two in check, prevents Sytalith from killing anybody and Tsudomai from accidentally lighting herself or someone else on fire. The brains of the operation.
Irish Setter/hellhound - Sytalith - irish setter who just won't die like a proper dog. She's twisted, spiteful, sarcastic and would just as soon everyone go jump off a cliff. And if you don't jump quick enough, she'll be happy to give you a helpful shove in the right direction.


----------



## Dreaming (Feb 15, 2013)

By some miracle I'm ENFP. My fursonas are sorta funny, the earlier ones are shy introverts, the newer ones are outright extroverts


----------



## Troj (Feb 15, 2013)

Well, thus far, I'm not seeing any patterns (that I can identify with my peepers) with regards to species and personality type.

I wonder if the relationship exists at the much deeper level of WHY people choose their fursona, or how they use or express their fursona. 

Hey, how about we throw the Big Five into the mix? Here: http://www.outofservice.com/bigfive/


----------



## Ricky (Feb 15, 2013)

Nataku said:


> INTJ - I'll agree with the test on this, fits rather well (maybe too well, it spells out all my major flaws quite plainly as well).



Same here. I'm reading the Wiki on it and it is kind of scary how well I fit the description XD


----------



## Springdragon (Feb 15, 2013)

Troj said:


> Well, thus far, I'm not seeing any patterns (that I can identify with my peepers) with regards to species and personality type.
> 
> I wonder if the relationship exists at the much deeper level of WHY people choose their fursona, or how they use or express their fursona.
> 
> Hey, how about we throw the Big Five into the mix? Here: http://www.outofservice.com/bigfive/



80/94/5/4/22 for Big Five.  I used to score 40-60 for neuroticism, but I suppose that makes sense. Life has become much less dangerous and stressful since last few times I took it.

Edit: Don't give up yet Troj, we have three dragons with INTJ.

It might also help to put the fursonas into categories such as large/small, common/uncommon, predator/prey.


----------



## Percy (Feb 15, 2013)

I'm somewhat of a combination between an INTP and an INTJ. Kitty sona.


----------



## Holtzmann (Feb 15, 2013)

INTJ here, for what it's worth:
Introvert(11%), Intuitive(75%), Thinking(38%), Judging(67%)

Big cat/goat hybrid fursona.




Troj said:


> Well, thus far, I'm not seeing any patterns (that I can identify with my peepers) with regards to species and personality type.
> 
> I wonder if the relationship exists at the much deeper level of WHY people choose their fursona, or how they use or express their fursona.


It's probably because while cool, the Myers-Briggs test wasn't built using proper scientific method. Its definitions are arbitrary, they weren't a result of testing or trials. People can score differently depending on their current mood, after all. The fact it's not actually used by therapists as a guideline for directing treatment (but as an ice-breaker instead) should be enough indication that not much faith should be put into it.

Still, it's a fun way to waste some time (like reading a horoscope). The Big Five is also interesting (and a bit more reliable, from what I've learned), I think I'll try that one out as well.

EDIT: here we go! 
Openness 80
Conscientiousness 13
Extraversion 42
Agreeableness 32
Neuroticism 55

That was fun!


----------



## Percy (Feb 15, 2013)

Troj said:


> Hey, how about we throw the Big Five into the mix? Here: http://www.outofservice.com/bigfive/


Oh, since we're throwing that here as well:
24/17/5/87/4.

I'm a very calm, very good-natured person, yet can be a bit disorganized.


----------



## Troj (Feb 15, 2013)

Holtzmann said:


> It's probably because while cool, the Myers-Briggs test wasn't built using proper scientific method. Its definitions are arbitrary, they weren't a result of testing or trials. People can score differently depending on their current mood, after all. The fact it's not actually used by therapists as a guideline for directing treatment (but as an ice-breaker instead) should be enough indication that not much faith should be put into it.



True indeed!

The trade-off (which is why I brought it up originally) is that it's pretty parsimonious, easy to access, and relatively easy to interpret. The more valid personality tests are also typically less accessible, longer, and more complicated, so they don't lend themselves to goofing around on the Internet . The most valid ones are typically owned by large assessment corporations which will murder you in your sleep if you violate their copyright. 

And, sadly, many of the measures I've been formally trained in are designed to suss out pathology/aid in diagnosis, or assess for cognitive deficits. Not gonna help us here .

And I just don't like the Enneagram, which is another popular, readily-accessible, well-known personality typing system beloved by many. I find the thing confusing and not very helpful, myself.

Holtzmann--On horoscopes etc., I'd doubt there'd be any real or meaningful relationship between species and sun sign, but it might potentially be fun and interesting to look at modes and elements across charts, in conjunction with species. That would require a lot of work on the part of someone who really knows their way around astrology, and who would be willing to do furry ephemerides until their eyeballs explode.  

NOT IT! 

Again, I'm not sure how valid or helpful it would be, in the end, but it might at least be entertaining.


----------



## Holtzmann (Feb 15, 2013)

Troj said:


> True indeed!
> 
> The trade-off (which is why I brought it up originally) is that it's pretty parsimonious, easy to access, and relatively easy to interpret. The more valid personality tests are also typically less accessible, longer, and more complicated, so they don't lend themselves to goofing around on the Internet .
> 
> And I just don't like the Enneagram, which is another popular, readily-accessible, well-known personality typing system beloved by many. I find the thing confusing, myself.


It was more a matter of "don't look too deeply into it". People just love to put others into buckets, and the Myers-Briggs classification system reinforces that. We're really good at pattern-matching, so even if we do find some correlation between species and personality, it'll probably be just coincidence.

Well, unless we get A LOT of people to do this thing. That would help smooth out some of the roughness of the personality test. Still, I prefer the Big Five. Numbers are harder to give meaning to, but they also don't split people nearly as much, and they allow for much more nuance.


----------



## Ranguvar (Feb 15, 2013)

Troj said:


> Hey, how about we throw the Big Five into the mix? Here: http://www.outofservice.com/bigfive/



Big Five Percentiles
Openness 35
Conscientiousness 64
Extraversion 31
Agreeableness 10
Neuroticism 34


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 15, 2013)

I wouldn't exactly call that a "long" test, but there are certainly questions where I don't think I can necessarily say "yes" or "no".  According to the test my results are:

ISTJ - Introvert(11%)  Sensing(50%)  Thinking(38%)  Judging(1%)

But that is all.  I do not have fursonae I can compare these to.


----------



## Troj (Feb 15, 2013)

My Big Five:

Openness 88/Conscientiousness 41/Extraversion 74/Agreeableness 79/Neuroticism 11

Though, two of these variables definitely depend on context. 

I think as a person, I tend to be low on Neuroticism, until I have to, for example, supervise, organize, or deal with someone who is extremely low in Conscientiousness .  Conscientiousness also depends on the domain being surveyed, because I'm very organized and particular in some ways, and sloppy in others---so, 41 is probably about right.


----------



## PsychicOtter (Feb 15, 2013)

Big Five results:
Openness: 16 (I somewhat disagree with this).  "You prefer traditional and familiar experiences."
Conscientiousness: 8  "You probably have a messy desk."
Extraversion: 83  "You are extremely outgoing, social, and energetic."
Agreeableness: 57  "You are neither extremely forgiving nor irritable."
Neuroticism: 22  "You are generally relaxed."


----------



## Holtzmann (Feb 15, 2013)

Troj said:


> Holtzmann--On horoscopes etc., I'd doubt there'd be any real or meaningful relationship between species and sun sign, but it might potentially be fun and interesting to look at modes and elements across charts, in conjunction with species. That would require a lot of work on the part of someone who really knows their way around astrology, and who would be willing to do furry ephemerides until their eyeballs explode.
> 
> NOT IT!
> 
> Again, I'm not sure how valid or helpful it would be, in the end, but it might at least be entertaining.


NOT IT!

But it would be fun indeed. Although since horoscopes are at least technically deterministic (if you're born on a certain date, you're a certain sign), and there are a few animal elements in the horoscope themselves, I wouldn't be surprised if there were a statistically significant amount of Leos who have taken up feline fursonas!

As for me? Aries, so I went for the ram horns.


----------



## Troj (Feb 15, 2013)

Holtzmann said:


> It was more a matter of "don't look too deeply into it". People just love to put others into buckets, and the Myers-Briggs classification system reinforces that. We're really good at pattern-matching, so even if we do find some correlation between species and personality, it'll probably be just coincidence.



Right, and it'll likely be another case of rationalization-after-the-fact.

Still, it's fun. There's definitely a large part of me that enjoys trying to sort people into boxes, even when I know intellectually that it doesn't work. But, I usually learn something in the process, even if I don't crack the code I set out to explore.



> Numbers are harder to give meaning to, but they also don't split people nearly as much, and they allow for much more nuance.



Yup, and you can always create thresholds (which will then change how your data looks, naturally).

I'm actually the most fascinated by Introversion and Extroversion, I'd say, after having read some interesting research many years ago about some potential neurological differences between identified extroverts and identified introverts, which influence how they process information, and how much stimulation each can handle.


----------



## Holtzmann (Feb 15, 2013)

Troj said:


> Right, and it'll likely be another case of rationalization-after-the-fact.
> 
> Still, it's fun. There's definitely a large part of me that enjoys trying to sort people into boxes, even when I know intellectually that it doesn't work. But, I usually learn something in the process, even if I don't crack the code I set out to explore.


Again, I agree it's fun! It just needs a HUGE disclaimer all around it telling people not to take it too seriously.
Otherwise we're going to go from "foxes are sluts" to "dragons are INTJ".
(Well, the foxes will always be sluts... they'll just get another 4-letter word to go with it. )




Troj said:


> Yup, and you can always create thresholds (which will then change how your data looks, naturally).
> 
> I'm actually the most fascinated by Introversion and Extroversion, I'd say, after having read some interesting research many years ago about some potential neurological differences between identified extroverts and identified introverts, which influence how they process information, and how much stimulation each can handle.


That seems like a very interesting study. What did they find?


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 15, 2013)

I don't like such tests. I think this test makes personality too general. I don't think it's possible to define a personality using few descriptions, while giving absolute prediction of behavior. I'm most likely wrong.

I took the test, scoring 
Extravert(1%)  iNtuitive(62%)  Thinking(25%)  Perceiving(33)%,
which is different than my previous tests, in which I had more score in perceiving and introversion. 
My fursona is, well, not. Doesn't exist, if it ever did. If it ever did, I'd probably try to find absolute uniqueness through funky colors and strange shapes.


----------



## Azure (Feb 15, 2013)

98% thinker, 2% feeling. sounds about right. everything else was hogwash.


----------



## PsychicOtter (Feb 15, 2013)

Afterimage said:


> I don't like such tests. I think this test makes personality too general. I don't think it's possible to define a personality using few descriptions, while giving absolute prediction of behavior. I'm most likely wrong.


I don't think the quiz is trying to define exact personalities, but instead is just giving some general categories.


----------



## Kazooie (Feb 15, 2013)

INTP. Description seems fairly accurate. 

The character I made is a grumpy philosopher sheep. I am rather fond of grumpy sheep.


----------



## Tiives (Feb 15, 2013)

Took the test myself. Looks like I'm still a INFJ, strongly Introverted (78%) and Judging (67%). The N and the F was around 30%-40%. It's pretty similar to the previous results (although Introversion is a bit higher than usual).
On the Big Five:
Openness: 41.
Conscientiousness: 64.
Extraversion: 18.
Agreeable: 63.
Neuroticism: 32.

And if I had a fursona, it would be an otter.



Troj said:


> Thanks for creating this thread, Tiives!


You're welcome. :3c



Troj said:


> As we speak, I'm feeding the answers (species and type) into Excel, with the intention of ultimately creating a graph, once we get a nice data set.


I'm just doing that too!
And it's understandable that you couldn't find any pattern so far. You/we will need more input before we can analyze the data.



tharesan.alae said:


> Let's look at 'I/E'. Everyone but Tyrbis was an I (is that because mostly introverts use forums? Or perhaps everyone views themselves as an introvert?)


I remember reading somewhere that 75% of the world are Extroverts and 25% are Introverts. It's interesting how that is not the case for everyone who answered the test so far.



tharesan.alae said:


> Not a single one of those wolves was the same lol. Bottom line, we aren't animals or even linked to animals in the way that is being tested. We all chose animals for personal reasons.


It is highly for all (or most) wolves/any other species to be all the same or almost the same. What we need to analyze here are the traits, not each of the 16 types. Let's suppose that our "research" finds out the following:

_30 users are xxFx.
Of those 30 users, 14 users have wolves as their fursona(s).
7 users have otters as their fursona(s).
5 users have foxes as their fursonas.
4 users have other species.

There *might* be a pattern here. Almost half of the xxFxs have wolf fursonas! Why would that be? Why do they love wolves (not in THAT way you sick furfags)?
_
Of course, that is just an example. :Y



Holtzmann said:


> The Myers-Briggs test wasn't built using proper scientific method. Its definitions are arbitrary, they weren't a result of testing or trials. People can score differently depending on their current mood, after all. The fact it's not actually used by therapists as a guideline for directing treatment (but as an ice-breaker instead) should be enough indication that not much faith should be put into it.


True. But the Myers-Briggs test, while not extremely accurate, is one of the best personality tests we can get on the internet.



Holtzmann said:


> Well, unless we get A LOT of people to do this thing.


That's the intention!



Holtzmann said:


> It just needs a HUGE disclaimer all around it telling people not to take it too seriously.


I forgot to add that. Gonna do that now.

And thanks to everyone who contributed so far. Keep those answers coming!


----------



## Mayonnaise (Feb 15, 2013)

Introvert(100%)  iNtuitive(12%)  Thinking(38%)  Perceiving(67)%


You have _strong_ preference of Introversion over Extraversion (100%)
You have _slight_ preference of Intuition over Sensing (12%)
You have _moderate_ preference of Thinking over Feeling (38%)
You have _distinctive_ preference of Perceiving over Judging (67%)


For the big five...
Openness: 35
Conscientiousness: 5
Extraversion: 1
Agreeable: 22
Neuroticism: 9


----------



## PsychicOtter (Feb 15, 2013)

Mayonnaise said:


> Introvert(100%)  iNtuitive(12%)  Thinking(38%)  Perceiving(67)%
> 
> 
> You have _strong_ preference of Introversion over Extraversion (100%)
> ...



Definitely no species-patterns here


----------



## Holtzmann (Feb 15, 2013)

Holy crap. There are some seriously low/high numbers in some of those factors...


----------



## Mayonnaise (Feb 15, 2013)

Is that bad?


----------



## Troj (Feb 15, 2013)

Holtzmann said:


> Otherwise we're going to go from "foxes are sluts" to "dragons are INTJ".



Bwahahaha. 

I'm just picturing people latching onto the MMPI. "Oh yeah? You just think that because you're a Spike 4!"




> That seems like a very interesting study. What did they find?



Well, one particular study looked at the brain activity in introverts and extroverts, when they're just hanging out and chillin' in the fMRI. The extroverts showed more activity in the sensory parts of the brain, and their brain activity showed that they were scanning and making sense of their immediate environment. Introverts showed more activity in the regions dedicated to Thought, Emotion, and Memory, indicating that they were comparing their present situation to previous ones they'd been in, and were mulling over their thoughts and feelings about that. 

It's been several years, so some of the details are lost to me, but that was the gist of it.

Additional research has found that extroverts and introverts show different patterns of blood flow in the brain, and that the dominant processing pathway in the introvert brain is powered by acetylcholine, while the dominant processing pathway in extroverts is powered by dopamine and adrenaline. This pathway in introverts is longer than the pathway in extroverts.

This breaks it down pretty nicely: http://www.keswickhousepublishers.c...log/70F3E3BC-C8A4-4BD2-8C11-60FC54B2C6AA.html


----------



## Holtzmann (Feb 15, 2013)

That _is_ very interesting! Thanks for sharing!



Mayonnaise said:


> Is that bad?


Not really, no. I was expecting more average values, but it's not like furries are very average anyway.


----------



## HipsterCoyote (Feb 15, 2013)

ESFP


You have moderate preference of Extraversion over Introversion (44%)
You have marginal or no preference of Sensing over Intuition (1%)
You have moderate preference of Feeling over Thinking (38%)
You have moderate preference of Perceiving over Judging (44%)

Coyote :B | It actually is a goat but my screen name is HipsterCoyote so I just ... made it into a coyote.  :B


----------



## Troj (Feb 15, 2013)

Holtzmann said:


> NOT IT!
> 
> But it would be fun indeed. Although since horoscopes are at least technically deterministic (if you're born on a certain date, you're a certain sign), and there are a few animal elements in the horoscope themselves, I wouldn't be surprised if there were a statistically significant amount of Leos who have taken up feline fursonas!
> 
> As for me? Aries, so I went for the ram horns.



That could be!  I'd tend to look more at the underlying qualities of the various signs, and which signs and elements predominate in a given chart.

Endowing stereotypes, one would expect Leos have flashy, attention-grabbing fursonas; Taurus' fursonas would be more relaxed, grounded, and down-to-earth; Aries' fursonas would tend to be athletic, dynamic, and/or predatory; Capricorns and Virgos would carefully research and compare the pricing and quality of fursuits; Scorpios would have mysterious, alluring, often sexy fursonas; Pisces would wax poetic about their emotional and spiritual connection to their fursona; Geminis would wax philosophical about their fursona choice, and/or want their fursuit to have a movable jaw to allow for talking; Libras would want to use their fursona to connect with people and make them happy; and yada yada yada. :grin:

I kid, of course.


----------



## Golden (Feb 15, 2013)

INTJ - Introversion (89%), Intuitive (88%), Thinking (62%), and Judging (56%).


----------



## Nashida (Feb 15, 2013)

So...I have two 'sonas, a lion and wolf/husky hybrid.

I took the first test and got 
ESFJ
                                         Extravert(1%)  Sensing(1%)  Feeling(38%)  Judging(44%)

The numbers feel off to me..I did the math and there's 16 points not being counted here. But then I read my profile page, and it fits me to a T. Especially this part:





> As caretakers, ESFJs sense danger all around--germs within, the elements  without, unscrupulous malefactors, insidious character flaws.  The  world is a dangerous place, not to be trusted.  Not that the ESFJ is  paranoid; 'hyper-vigilant' would be more  precise.  And thus they serve excellently as protectors, outstanding in  fields such as medical care and elementary education.


 I'm an elementary teacher by degree, a foreign English teacher by trade and worked at a daycare for two years. Heck, when I was at the daycare I earned the nickname "Mama Wolf" because I never let anyone I didn't trust near my kids. The center hated to let me go when it was time for me to leave for China.

Now, for the Big 5:
Openness: 70Conscientiousness*:* 79Extraversion: 42
Agreeableness: 83
Neuroticism:66


----------



## Vaelarsa (Feb 15, 2013)

*Fursona:* house cat / bat hybrid

ISTJ
Introvert(22%),  Sensing(12%),  Thinking(75%),  Judging(56%)

Openess: 30
Conscientiousness: 83
Extraversion: 42
Agreeableness: 2
Neuroticism: 87


----------



## Kitsu (Feb 16, 2013)

http://www.personalitypage.com/html/ENFJ.html

I got The Giver:
ENFJ
100% Extraversion over Introversion
12% Intuition over sensing
88% Feeling over thinking
11% Judging over Percieving

Kinda true...Im a very open and friendly person. =)
Fursona: is a hybrid wolf-fox


----------



## TeenageAngst (Feb 16, 2013)

I usually flip-flop between INTJ and INTP but this time I got a fairly strong INTJ. I read the little synopsis, and some of that sounded like me, then I got to this:



> Personal relationships, particularly romantic ones, can be the INTJ's Achilles heel. While they are capable of caring deeply for others (usually a select few), and are willing to spend a great deal of time and effort on a relationship, the knowledge and self-confidence that make them so successful in other areas can suddenly abandon or mislead them in interpersonal situations. This happens in part because many INTJs do not readily grasp the social rituals; for instance, they tend to have little patience and less understanding of such things as small talk and flirtation (which most types consider half the fun of a relationship). To complicate matters, INTJs are usually extremely private people, and can often be naturally impassive as well, which makes them easy to misread and misunderstand. Perhaps the most fundamental problem, however, is that INTJs really want people to make *sense*.  This sometimes results in a peculiar naivete', paralleling that of many Fs -- only instead of expecting inexhaustible affection and empathy from a romantic relationship, the INTJ will expect inexhaustible reasonability and directness.



Bingo. Also /wrists.

As for the Big Five, I got:

Openness: 47%
Conscientiousness: 41%
Extroversion: 22%
Agreeableness: 1%
Neuroticism: 87%

Yeesh, talk about blatant.

Spotted Hyena btw.


----------



## Demensa (Feb 16, 2013)

I've always been interested in psychology, even if it only culminates in me taking these types of less-than-rigorous online tests.
Still, it's quite fun, and I like the idea of investigating a possible link between fursona species and personality type, even if I have my doubts about finding any correlation. 
(I'd say there's just too many factors involved in the choice of a species to be able to pick out the influence of personality type. On the other hand, it may not have to be directly related; these 'other factors' may have an influence on personality type and species choice in a parallel arrangement.
You would also have to make sure to compare the overall trend in furries to the trends of each species, before jumping to any conclusions.)

 Of course, I know this shouldn't be taken seriously, but I like to speculate on things like this.

Anyways...
My result was:

INTJ
Introvert(44%)  iNtuitive(50%)  Thinking(25%)  Judging(22%)

Pretty much what I expected.

Fursona: Wolf (Most often)

Also, @Tives: The Thinking and Feeling link in the original post leads to the Sensing and iNtuition page, just to let you know.

Edit - Big 5 results:

Openness 90
Conscientiousness 52
Extraversion 2
Agreeableness 32 (I don't even know how that happened...)
Neuroticism 93


----------



## Tiives (Feb 16, 2013)

Demensa said:


> Also, @Tives: The Thinking and Feeling link in the original post leads to the Sensing and iNtuition page, just to let you know.


Aaaaaaand fixed.


----------



## Nataku (Feb 16, 2013)

Okay here's the big five for me. I am amused that I flatlined on the agreeableness scale. Not disagreeing, but amused.

Openness: 59 You typically don't seek out new experiences. (ah-haha, now that's just plain funny in how wrong that one is)
Consientiousness: 83 You are very well-organized, and can be relied upon.
Extraversion: 9 You probably enjoy spending quiet time alone.
Agreeableness:  0 You find it easy to criticize others. 
Neuroticism: 37 You are generally relaxed.


----------



## Dokid (Feb 16, 2013)

I really like these types of things. Anyways,

INFJ Which I pretty much expected. 

I 67%
N 44%
F 25%
J 56%

Also fursona is a ferret.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 16, 2013)

I am ENTJ and northern sergal.
Pretty accurate test results tbh D:


----------



## sunandshadow (Feb 16, 2013)

Well, I'm not sure if my data will fit into an orderly spreadsheet cause I don't _exactly_ have a fursona, but I'm a fan of the Myers Briggs system so I'd like to participate.   I'm an INTJ (strongly IN, less strongly TJ).  I create different 'sonas, furry or otherwise, for different stories and roleplays.  My most common one is a nonhuman shapeshifter alien which doesn't by default have any gender, like Odo from Deep Space 9, and also like Odo that character's most common forms are human and amoeba/jelly/slime (their natural form); 'his' other common forms are golden retriever and golden falcon, but 'he' can be anything from a suit of armor to a horse.  My other common one is a bipedal feathered dragon alien, from a species where all members are hermaphrodites.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 16, 2013)

Percy said:


> Oh, since we're throwing that here as well:
> 24/17/5/87/4.
> 
> I'm a very calm, very good-natured person, yet can be a bit disorganized.


Openness to Experience/Intellect: 12; You prefer traditional and familiar experiences.
Conscientiousness: 2; You probably have a messy desk!
Extraversion: 27; You tend to shy away from social situations
Agreeableness: 3; You find it easy to criticize others.
Neuroticism: 60; You tend to become anxious or nervous.

*ouch*


----------



## Tiives (Feb 16, 2013)

Added the partial results on the original post. I have not tried to analyze any pattern(s) so far, because we still need some more results. 
I'm amazed at how many introverts we have in here.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Feb 16, 2013)

Tiives said:


> I'm amazed at how many introverts we have in here.


I thought that furries are stereotypically introverts.

Oh yeah, add an otter to INTP. Forgot to say my fursona.


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Feb 16, 2013)

Mayonnaise said:


> I thought that furries are stereotypically introverts.
> 
> Oh yeah, add an otter to INTP. Forgot to say my fursona.


Furries are usually pretty introverted, that's part of why fursuiting is so appealing. No mater what you do, you're still a giant plushie


----------



## Saybin~Iacere (Feb 17, 2013)

Dragon-ENTJ


----------



## TeenageAngst (Feb 17, 2013)

What a lot of people fail to realize about the introversion/extroversion stuff is that an introvert can be an extrovert and vice-versa for a period of time. An introvert "recharges" when doing things alone while an extrovert "recharges" doing something social. Thus introverts still enjoy parties and stuff, but usually after a couple hours they're the ones inching towards the door. Likewise extroverts enjoy sitting at home watching a movie or something, but they'll usually go out the next night. It says nothing of your ability to socialize or lack thereof.


----------



## DarthLeopard (Feb 17, 2013)

ISTP

I(100%) S(12%) T(25%) P(33%)


OCEAN

O(41)
C(0)
E(4)
A(22)
N(71)


----------



## Pembroke (Feb 17, 2013)

*ESFJ  and I have a pembroke corgi 'sona

*​


----------



## Nashida (Feb 17, 2013)

TeenageAngst said:


> What a lot of people fail to realize about the introversion/extroversion stuff is that an introvert can be an extrovert and vice-versa for a period of time. An introvert "recharges" when doing things alone while an extrovert "recharges" doing something social. Thus introverts still enjoy parties and stuff, but usually after a couple hours they're the ones inching towards the door. Likewise extroverts enjoy sitting at home watching a movie or something, but they'll usually go out the next night. It says nothing of your ability to socialize or lack thereof.



This. Go ahead, tell me there's a party or invite me out along with your friends to a bar. But don't be surprised if after a bit I start getting antsy and start to withdraw into something else, like my phone or doodling on a napkin. It's just whatever energy I had reserved for that is gone, and the next day I'll probably be just content staying at home for a bit, or, if I do go out, going on my own someplace.


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Feb 17, 2013)

Nashida said:


> This. Go ahead, tell me there's a party or invite me out along with your friends to a bar. But don't be surprised if after a bit I start getting antsy and start to withdraw into something else, like my phone or doodling on a napkin. It's just whatever energy I had reserved for that is gone, and the next day I'll probably be just content staying at home for a bit, or, if I do go out, going on my own someplace.


That's descriptive of me. Crowds can be invigorating, in small doses. After a few hours, I'm likely to want to be alone again.


----------



## Noelle Snow (Feb 17, 2013)

INFP reindeer here. :3

I(56%) N(50%) F(25%) P(44%)


----------



## Springdragon (Feb 17, 2013)

I think it might be because people who like to stay home on the internet tend to be introverts. I've noticed that on game sites, there is also an unusually high prevalence of people who have physical or mental disaiblities/conditions such as autism, anxiety, depression, obesity, chronic pain, and a number of other things that make them not want to go outside or unable to have a job outside.

Agreed about the introvert tendencies though. Monitoring a room full of people takes far too much processing power, especially when there is also music and loud noises that need to be filtered out, plus tracking which sounds belong to which conversation, plus tracking the actual content of the conversation and recalling information about the participants. On the internet, everyone has a nametag, an I can read back through a conversation to see what's going on and take my time with each response.


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Feb 17, 2013)

Does anyone else get the feeling that they're generally introverted, but when they're not they can be a total douche? I feel like that sometimes, looking back on stuff. When I muster up the courage to be outgoing, I come off as a tool. That's why the internet is nice :3 

I'd imagine we're all similarly labeled in the test, this IS a forum to find other people like us.


----------



## Troj (Feb 17, 2013)

Nashida said:


> This. Go ahead, tell me there's a party or invite me out along with your friends to a bar. But don't be surprised if after a bit I start getting antsy and start to withdraw into something else, like my phone or doodling on a napkin. It's just whatever energy I had reserved for that is gone, and the next day I'll probably be just content staying at home for a bit, or, if I do go out, going on my own someplace.



Exactly right.

When I'm around people, I'm extremely sociable, friendly, and outgoing. But, after a while, my energy starts to flag, and I'll need some quiet time by myself to recharge.

I generally dislike loud, busy environments and large crowds, and I can only stand them for so long. I'll sometimes attend a wild party just for a lark, but I can only handle that kind of thing once in a blue moon. And, while I'm there, whenever I open my mouth, I feel like I sound like a crazy person, because I'm effectively trying to organize and articulate all of my thoughts above the din.

When it comes to socializing, I prefer to interact with only one, two, or only a few people at a time, in a relatively quiet, relatively-distraction-free environment. I find talking about thoughts, feelings, beliefs, knowledge, and values engaging and energizing, and I find "small talk" to be a major drain. 


I'm definitely someone for whom a little adrenaline and a little dopamine go a looooooong way. I derive great pleasure from activities and outings which would bore the eyeballs out of my more extroverted friends. "You walked around the shopping center today, and sampled the coffee at Trader Joe's? That's IT?" 

Meanwhile, some of the things my "outie" friends like to do sound totally retarded to me. "So, on New Year's Eve, you squeezed into a bar with hundreds of drunk, smelly, horny people, had a shot, then left _that_ bar, and squeezed into a new one, and lathered, rinsed, and repeated until 1am? And that was fun? And now you're all sick and vomiting? And _that was fun? _The hell?"



			
				Springdragon said:
			
		

> On the internet, everyone has a nametag, an I can read back through a  conversation to see what's going on and take my time with each response.



Oh yes indeed! Nametags are great.

Also, the thing I like about chatting with furries is that you can always talk to people about their fursona, and/or their favorite species, and/or how long they've been in the fandom. Built-in conversation topic; no fuss, no muss.



> I've noticed that on game sites, there is also an unusually high  prevalence of people who have physical or mental disaiblities/conditions  such as autism, anxiety, depression, obesity, chronic pain, and a  number of other things that make them not want to go outside or unable  to have a job outside.



Excellent point.

Well, and even those who do go outside, and can and do work in the outside world the Internet is still an excellent medium for connecting with people on an emotional and intellectual level, free of the usual social, physical, or other limitations which may often hamper or complicate other social interactions. 

Long story short, on much of the Web, people judge you more based on what you say, what you contribute, and what you create, and less based on what you look like, or sound like, or smell like :V, or what have you.


----------



## Magick (Feb 18, 2013)

INFJ Shapeshifter here

I enjoy helping people and making them feel better, I'm not a fan of violence, conflict or heavy socializing/big crowds, I'm hurt very easily emotionally, and just about everything else on that list for an INFJ - http://similarminds.com/jung/infj.html


----------



## Armaetus (Feb 19, 2013)

I got ITSJ last time and got it again..

*ISTJ*
Introvert(39%)  Sensing(38%)  Thinking(38%)  Judging(17%)​


[*=left]You have _moderate_ preference of Introversion over Extraversion (39%)
[*=left]You have _moderate_ preference of Sensing over Intuition (38%)
[*=left]You have _moderate_ preference of Thinking over Feeling (38%)
[*=left]You have _slight_ preference of Judging over Perceiving (17%)

Also, Northern Sergal.​


----------



## Nataku (Feb 19, 2013)

TeenageAngst said:


> What a lot of people fail to realize about the introversion/extroversion stuff is that an introvert can be an extrovert and vice-versa for a period of time. An introvert "recharges" when doing things alone while an extrovert "recharges" doing something social. Thus introverts still enjoy parties and stuff, but usually after a couple hours they're the ones inching towards the door. Likewise extroverts enjoy sitting at home watching a movie or something, but they'll usually go out the next night. It says nothing of your ability to socialize or lack thereof.


Agreed. 
I am an introvert, I quite enjoy my alone time, that doesn't mean I'm not capable of socializing. In fact, I'd hazard to say I'm quite good at it - when I see that there is a need for it. No need for me to be sociable? It ain't happening. 
I regularly do public speaking. I have absolutely no issue standing up in front of a crowd of a couple thousand people and speaking to them, answering their questions and what have you. By contrast, my few friends, all far more extroverted (some to quite the extreme) than I, are not particularly good at public speaking. Some to the point that they shut down and can't utter a coherent sentence. I have always wondered, why is this? These are the people that adore being 'in the group'; the people that always want to go out to various events. To 'go hang out'. Why then, in such an event, when given the spotlight, are they suddenly stripped of the social stereotypic glibness of an extrovert?



Rivers Bluetail said:


> Does anyone else get the feeling that they're generally introverted, but when they're not they can be a total douche? I feel like that sometimes, looking back on stuff. When I muster up the courage to be outgoing, I come off as a tool.


Sometimes I think I revel in being the asshole of the social gathering. I think its generally what happens when I'm physically drug out somewhere I have no interest in being. Its amusing to see how many buttons I can push. If I push the right ones, I can leave. >:3



Troj said:


> Meanwhile, some of the things my "outie" friends like to do sound  totally retarded to me. "So, on New Year's Eve, you squeezed into a bar  with hundreds of drunk, smelly, horny people, had a shot, then left _that_  bar, and squeezed into a new one, and lathered, rinsed, and repeated  until 1am? And that was fun? And now you're all sick and vomiting? And _that was fun? _The hell?"


This. _Thisssss._ So much of this. Last year I was the designated driver for a group of my friends who wanted to (as I understood it) 'go out to a bar for St. Patrick's Day'.  Okay, fine. I drove them out there, dropped them off in front of the bar, went to go find a parking spot. By the time I had found a parking spot, walked back to the bar and had gotten in - I couldn't find them there. DD is concerned. Extroverted friends are known for doing some rather stupid things that fall under the 'well it seemed like a good idea at the time!' category. I start calling cell phones - when I finally get an answer, I learn they've already left that bar (what, couldn't you get in? Yes? Then why'd you feel the need to leave?) and are now down a block at the next bar. So I walk to that bar. They are leaving that bar by the time I get there, and I join them as they walk to a _third bar. 
_...after the fourth bar I walked back to the car by myself and waited for them to call me when they were done so I could pick them up. By the end of it all they'd walked more than two miles hitting up every bar they'd come across, never staying in one more than one drink. They smelled like piss, beer and as_s.  
How was that fun?
_


----------



## benignBiotic (Feb 19, 2013)

Mayonnaise said:


> I thought that furries are stereotypically introverts.


Yeah is that not common knowledge?


----------



## Troj (Feb 19, 2013)

Nataku said:


> ...after the fourth bar I walked back to the car by myself and waited for them to call me when they were done so I could pick them up. By the end of it all they'd walked more than two miles hitting up every bar they'd come across, never staying in one more than one drink. They smelled like piss, beer and as_s.
> How was that fun?
> _



Not to mention, leaving you behind was profoundly rude and deeply disrespectful, and I would've been mega-pissed.


----------



## Holtzmann (Feb 19, 2013)

Troj said:


> Not to mention, leaving you behind was profoundly rude and deeply disrespectful, and I would've been mega-pissed.


To be fair, if I was the DD in that situation I'd just stay in the car with my iPad and some movies. Pub crawls are crazy. People aren't there to hang out, they're there to get smashed.


----------



## Troj (Feb 19, 2013)

DD was probably like me, and didn't actually grok the concept of a pub crawl. 

For me, alcohol is something which accentuates the experience of eating wonderful food, or occasionally, allows me to talk to boring people at boring parties without screaming. That people drink alcohol with the intention of blacking out and waking up covered in vomit and pen scribblings is something that boggles my mind. Quantum Physics makes more sense.


----------



## Dervacor (Feb 19, 2013)

I am an INTP and a wingless blue and black dragon of my own design.

I think a lot of Furries in general are INTX compared to the general population but that's just my intuitive guess.


----------



## Andy Dingo Wolf (Feb 19, 2013)

I am ISTP, or so they say xD


----------



## Fox_720B (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm a fox, and I'm an INFP. Also, good on you for expanding the concept of that thread. 

Edit: Big Five score: 80/60/37/63/56


----------



## Nataku (Feb 19, 2013)

I wasn't offended by their actions. I just wish that it was made clear to me beforehand that 'going out to a bar' really meant 'we're going to bar crawl every single hole in the wall joint in a two mile radius.' Which is fine and dandy if they want to do that. They're all consenting adults, they can do as they please. They just also have to accept the fact that I had no interest in joining them in that endeavor. The car was simply a better option as at least there I could sketch in peace for several hours. Had they stayed in one bar, I probably could have found a wall to flower if you will, and drawn there. Sadly I am not skilled in the art of drawing as I walk, and walking was what they did a lot of.

I'm not a fan of alcohol, haven't yet been able to find something that I can tolerate the taste of, and the effects of it anyhow rather kill the idea for me. So I don't mind being the DD, its a nice simple way to not have people pestering you about 'you should totally have one of these!' ...no. No thank you. I'll pass.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Feb 19, 2013)

Nataku said:


> I wasn't offended by their actions. I just wish that it was made clear to me beforehand that 'going out to a bar' really meant 'we're going to bar crawl every single hole in the wall joint in a two mile radius.' Which is fine and dandy if they want to do that. They're all consenting adults, they can do as they please. They just also have to accept the fact that I had no interest in joining them in that endeavor. The car was simply a better option as at least there I could sketch in peace for several hours. Had they stayed in one bar, I probably could have found a wall to flower if you will, and drawn there. Sadly I am not skilled in the art of drawing as I walk, and walking was what they did a lot of.
> 
> I'm not a fan of alcohol, haven't yet been able to find something that I can tolerate the taste of, and the effects of it anyhow rather kill the idea for me. So I don't mind being the DD, its a nice simple way to not have people pestering you about 'you should totally have one of these!' ...no. No thank you. I'll pass.



You sound like a fun person to hang out with.


----------



## Fox_720B (Feb 19, 2013)

TeenageAngst said:


> You sound like a fun person to hang out with.



Recommend Nataku read this thread before replying.

Back on topic:

I'm wondering if it's not the exact combination of personality "codes" that correlates with fursonas, but rather individual markers within them. For example, every Fox so far has had an "F" in their personality type, and most have had a "P". That might indicate something. 

Likewise, most of the wolves had an "N", and a "J". We might draw the correlation that people who gravitate towards fox fursonas may have perceving and feeling traits in common, while people drawn to wolf fursonas might be mutually connected to intuitiveness and judging.

Of course, some will share both. Quite a few foxes also shared intuitiveness. But very few used Judging. 

So I suggest if any patterns exist, they are  more in line with certain facets of our personalities rather than our personalities as a whole.


----------



## Exodai (Feb 19, 2013)

ISTJ - Wolf Persona

Introvert(56%)  Sensing(12%)  Thinking(12%)  Judging(44%)

Seems to fit me pretty accurately.


----------



## ratcabob (Feb 19, 2013)

I got *ENFJ*
My Fursona is a *Rat*
*ENFJ*
Extravert(1%)  iNtuitive(25%)  Feeling(38%)  Judging(11%)​


[*=left]You have _marginal or no_ preference of Extraversion over Introversion (1%)
[*=left]You have _moderate_ preference of Intuition over Sensing (25%)
[*=left]You have _moderate_ preference of Feeling over Thinking (38%)
[*=left]You have _slight_ preference of Judging over Perceiving (11%)


----------



## Holtzmann (Feb 19, 2013)

Shouldn't we start tabulating gender as well, just in case?


----------



## Vukasin (Feb 19, 2013)

I got ENFP

I don't really have a fursona yet, but I'm sort of leaning towards having a coyote fursona.


----------



## Troj (Feb 19, 2013)

Holtzmann said:


> Shouldn't we start tabulating gender as well, just in case?



Oh, goddamn it, you're right. (On the other hand, given the number of trans folk in the furry community, doesn't that confound and complicate matters?)


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Feb 19, 2013)

Troj said:


> Oh, goddamn it, you're right.


Nah, I'm not sure that's so important, especially in this fandom where gender and sexuality can be really ambiguous. A lot of girls act like dudes, and vice versa. Not even trans or anything, jsut based on mentality and mannerisms.


----------



## Holtzmann (Feb 19, 2013)

Troj said:


> Oh, goddamn it, you're right. (On the other hand, given the number of trans folk in the furry community, doesn't that confound and complicate matters?)


I didn't mean just male/female. For some reason I don't think sexual preference would be as important to tabulate as self-identified gender instead.


----------



## Em1l (Feb 19, 2013)

*INTJ

*Moderate everything - how boring
I Don't really have a fursona at the moment to relate it to, so kind of irrelevant - fits in with the boring I suppose


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Feb 19, 2013)

The amount of variables necessary for accurately attaching a species to individual groups based on gender identity, Myers Briggs tests, and others would be astronomically difficult. A professional study would be needed, and we're no professionals. The answers would slot people into so many different categories that there would be only a few shared ones, anyways. The best thing to do is generalize. E.g. "Most foxes are young males who are perceptive and feeling" or something like that. Then there's so many oddballs too, making it more difficult to draw accurate conclusions. 

Tl;dr, furries are a confusing beast.

And OP, I can't tell if you added the number of results next to each species, or if there's only one in most categories.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm fairly convinced that INTJ is the textbook definition of a foreveralone.


----------



## Tiives (Feb 19, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> So I suggest if any patterns exist, they are more in line with certain facets of our personalities rather than our personalities as a whole.


Agreed. I find it highly unlikely to find out that all _[insert species here]_ are _[insert personality type]_. That only seemed to be true for dragons for a while (we have like 4 INTJs with dragons :U), but we got a INTP and a ENTJ with dragon fursonas.



Fox_720B said:


> For example, every Fox so far has had an "F" in their personality type, and most have had a "P". That might indicate something.
> 
> Likewise, most of the wolves had an "N", and a "J". We might draw the correlation that people who gravitate towards fox fursonas may have perceving and feeling traits in common, while people drawn to wolf fursonas might be mutually connected to intuitiveness and judging.


Yeah, it looks like some patterns are starting to appear. You see, _all_ dragons so far were xNTx. And most of them were INTx (but looks like most people here are introverts, so that was likely to happen).



Rivers Bluetail said:


> And OP, I can't tell if you added the number of results next to each species, or if there's only one in most categories.


I am listing species per type. Meaning, if someone says they are a ISFJ and have a Fox fursona, I will go to the results and add a "Fox,"  to the ISFJ type. If you still don't get it, don't worry, I will rearrange these results once we have enough data to work with.



Rivers Bluetail said:


> Tl;dr, furries are a confusing beast.


True story.


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Feb 19, 2013)

Mkay, I think I understand, I just didn't know if we had enough data for numbers yet. The results ought to be interesting ^^


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 19, 2013)

*I*ntrovert(78%)  *S*ensing(1%)  *F*eeling(25%)  *P*erceiving(11)%

*ISFP
Skunk*


----------



## Troj (Feb 20, 2013)

Rivers Bluetail said:


> Nah, I'm not sure that's so important, especially in this fandom where gender and sexuality can be really ambiguous. A lot of girls act like dudes, and vice versa. Not even trans or anything, jsut based on mentality and mannerisms.



Well, good, because I ain't doing multiple linear regression up in this hizouse.   Two variables for now are just fine, thank you much.


----------



## Fuzzle (Feb 21, 2013)

I got *I*ntrovert (89%) *S*ensing (1%) *F*eeling (25%) *J*udging (44%) - *FOX
*
I'm not sure how accurate this is thought, some of the questions I couldn't even comprehend and a lot of others seemed so vague I couldn't rationalize them in the way they judge the answer compared to how I interpret it.


----------



## Whiskey_Tango_Foxtrot (Feb 21, 2013)

My Myers-Briggs result was Introvert (22%) iNtuitive (62%) Thinking (38%) Percieving (11%), though having taken this test multiple times before, I tend to get Feeling just as often as Thinking. For this reason I would argue that I am more of an INtfP, just to screw with your results of course 


My Big Five results were

Openness: 95%
Conscientiousness: 46%
Extraversion: 22%
Agreeableness 87%
Neuroticism: 3%
I thought this one was pretty accurate, especially the Neuroticism score. I'm calm to the point that people often mistake me for a major pothead.


My fursona is a Coyote (50%) Fox (50%) Jackal (10%), because anything less than 110% is for quitters


----------



## Tiives (Feb 21, 2013)

Fuzzle said:


> I'm not sure how accurate this is thought,


The MBTI and the Big Five tests are the most accurate online personality tests that I know. Of course, like every online test, it can't be completely trusted.



Fuzzle said:


> some of the questions I couldn't even comprehend  and a lot of others seemed so vague I couldn't rationalize them in the  way they judge the answer compared to how I interpret it.


When I created this thread, I was in doubt wheter I should have used this or this test. I ended chosing up the first one for its more accurate results, and the second one has some untranslated stuff.


----------



## JerryFoxcoon (Feb 24, 2013)

The interesting thing is, in high school back in 2009 we made a Myer-Briggs personality test that has been sent to and deciphered by a professionnal organization. I still have the results:

INTJ

(By percentile)
Introversion/Extraversion(15)  Sensing/Intuition(81)  Thinking/Feeling(45)  Judging/Perceiving(15)

And here are the results of the test I just completed:

INFJ

Introvert(33%)  iNtuitive(38%)  Feeling(12%)  Judging(44%)



You have _moderate_ preference of Introversion over Extraversion (33%)
You have _moderate_ preference of Intuition over Sensing (38%)
You have _slight_ preference of Feeling over Thinking (12%)
You have _moderate_ preference of Judging over Perceiving (44%)


Both results are pretty close to each other, so I could say I'm something between INTJ and INFJ. And my fursona is a foxcoon (Fox + Raccoon) by the way.


----------



## Therion87 (Feb 27, 2013)

I've taken the full test: INTJ; Wolf. Always been fascinated with wolves as creatures and as literary symbols.


----------



## LakotaPhoenix (Feb 27, 2013)

INTJ  - dragon/hellhound


----------



## Kenzie (Feb 27, 2013)

It says I'm an ISTP.
Introvert(100%) Sensing(1%) Thinking(62%) Perceiving(33%)

I'm certain that the introvert part is correct at least. I'm alone almost all the time and have no friends whatsoever.
I don't have a fursona or anything but I thought about it a few times in the past and was inclined to pick one of the more solitary animals, like some kind of cat. Put me down as a cat I guess.


----------



## WolfBIOS (Feb 27, 2013)

INTP - Wolf

For science!


----------



## ursiphiliac (Mar 16, 2013)

Deleted


----------



## Kio Maru (Mar 16, 2013)

So I did two tests, one says I am INFJ, the other INFP. What does this mean?
And I am, what I mentioned in my intro, let's just say canidae for now.


----------



## Aubreys_Anthro_Ego (Mar 16, 2013)

Darn, I knew I'd land right imbetween Thinking and Feeling. Wow, it really feels misleading to go with one or the other. :/

Can you just put me under _both _INTP and INFP? Fur!me is a field mouse.

Also, there may not be a perfect personality but mines got Einstein, Shakespeare, and fuckin'_ Rocko!_ Eat it, bitches!


----------



## Day Coydog (Mar 16, 2013)

Day is an ISTP, just like me.


DarthLeopard said:


> ISTP
> 
> I(100%) S(12%) T(25%) P(33%)
> 
> ...





Andy Dingo Wolf said:


> I am ISTP, or so they say xD





Kenzie said:


> It says I'm an ISTP.
> Introvert(100%) Sensing(1%) Thinking(62%) Perceiving(33%)
> 
> I'm certain that the introvert part is correct at least. I'm alone almost all the time and have no friends whatsoever.
> I don't have a fursona or anything but I thought about it a few times in the past and was inclined to pick one of the more solitary animals, like some kind of cat. Put me down as a cat I guess.


Glad to see I'm not alone.


----------



## Apollyon13 (Mar 18, 2013)

I've taken these types of tests TONS of times. Always get INTP. I would say its about 99.8% Accurate(but you never know) 
Species = Sergal


----------



## Krieger (Mar 22, 2013)

I took the test as part of a school thing a few months back. 
ISTJ
I'd say its pretty accurate...
And WOLF!


----------



## RandomOrifice (Mar 22, 2013)

The Myers-Briggs test seems to be fairly accurate, all things considered, but the "Big 5" test looks like it is mostly a bunch of BS.

INTJ
Introvert(78%)  iNtuitive(12%)  Thinking(88%)  Judging(22%)

O (41%)
C (74%)
E (1%)
A (1%)
N (11%)


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 22, 2013)

Haha, wow. There are like no extroverts.


----------



## BouncyOtter (Mar 22, 2013)

ENFP

According to the test, I have a moderate preference for extraversion over intraversion and everything else is just a slight preference (very slight for a couple).

Asian small-clawed otter


----------



## Faolan (Mar 22, 2013)

INTP

I've taken similar tests in the past.  All four of the areas were at least fairly strong (2 to 1). The T was absolute though.

Wolf


----------



## bkatt500 (Mar 22, 2013)

INTP- Original species, with mustelid alts.


----------



## Cid_Nielcen (Mar 22, 2013)

I am an INFJ.  The description is pretty spot on.

My fursona has been and always will be a wolf.  A few years ago I narrowed it down to a specific species, the Red Wolf.

Something to consider..  In a description for an INFJ it says _"They have strong value systems, and need to live their lives in accordance  with what they feel is right."_  There are things in the description that suggest what kinds of value systems an INFJ might have, but it only suggests.  It is possible for two people to both be INFJ, but have different value systems, and picked a fursona based on those values, which would likely lead to picking different fursonas.


----------



## ickypoof (Mar 23, 2013)

INTP no wussy S or F type here, no sir!


----------



## Tiives (Apr 13, 2013)

I have not abandoned this thread yet.
Lately I barely had time to  breathe, but today I decided I would do something more organized  regarding the results I have collected so far. It is all on a doc (docx  and odt format are also available on the .rar) file, which can be  downloaded...

Here.

I  have decided not to analyze any pattern yet, because I don't have the  time for this right now, and I figured it would be interesting if we all  tried to do so.
By the way, Troj said a few pages ago he was doing something like this, but on Excel. I wonder how that's going.

Sorry for the necro-ish-ness, I just thought that this might be relevant.


----------



## Vukasin (Apr 13, 2013)

Now that I actually decided on my fursona I can give a better answer for this thread.

ENFP with a griffon fursona.


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 13, 2013)

ESTJ

...

Whatever the fuck that means.


----------



## sunandshadow (Apr 14, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> ESTJ
> 
> ...
> 
> Whatever the fuck that means.


Means you like spending time around people, you prefer concrete details to abstract patterns and theories, you evaluate life mostly based on logic rather than emotion, and you are decisive rather than contemplative.


----------



## PsychicOtter (Apr 16, 2013)

Tiives said:


> I have not abandoned this thread yet.
> Lately I barely had time to  breathe, but today I decided I would do something more organized  regarding the results I have collected so far. It is all on a doc (docx  and odt format are also available on the .rar) file, which can be  downloaded...
> 
> Here.
> ...


Thanks for putting this together.  It was pretty interesting to look at.


----------



## Fro.Dog (Apr 16, 2013)

Even though I'm late, I'm a ISFJ Fox-Dog~


----------



## rhansen23 (Apr 27, 2013)

INFJ, and apparently I'm very judgemental and intuitive lol. Husky/grey wolf here.


----------



## Saren662 (Mar 2, 2020)

ISTJ

Dragon


----------



## BlackDragonAJ89 (Mar 2, 2020)

I've taken these tests several times before; I always get ENTJ.

As for my fursonas/personas, well, I have been several things. So far that list includes a dragon, shark, draft horse, orc, demon, coyote, and even a raven. 

What might be of some good use to you is to look up how the Myers-Briggs personalities are used in fiction for character creation. For instance, ENTJ types are often used for villains.


----------



## Trndsttr (Mar 2, 2020)

I took a different test a while ago, but have my result saved. I got Meditator: INFP-T. My pfp is a fox sona but I’m very seriously considering switching to a different sona who is a rabbit, her name is Lilith, so out me done as her if you see mine


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Mar 3, 2020)

Ah yes, let's re-open a thread from 7 years ago. Splendid.


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Mar 4, 2020)

Locking this due to necro


----------

